# ميكانيكا الصخور



## darkhack (5 يونيو 2007)

ميكانيكا الصخور 
التي تعتبر من المواد الاساسية في أقسام البترول والتعدين والجيولوجيا ورغم ذلك نلاحظ عدم وجود المرجع العربية لهذه المادة التي يمكن ان تساعد كتيراً منا ومن هذا الموضوع ندعوا جميع الاعضاء الي المشركة بما لديهم .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

المشكلة ليست فى عدم وجود مراجع عربية ولكن فى كيفية تحويل هذه المراجع الى صورة سهلة التداول وعموما فن هناك كتب دراسية لفطاحل اساتذة هذه المادة مثل الاستاذ الدكتور هانى هلال وزير التعليم المصرى والاستاذ الدكتور السيد عيسى من هندسة السويس وغيرهم وتعد هذه الكتب مراجع كافية


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (22 يونيو 2007)

(استخدام الضغط الشعري في تقسيم الصخور المكمنية)
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات وافية عن هذا الموضوع اخواني المهندسين رجاءا


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بموضوع عن ميكانيكية الفوالق العادية ولكم الشكر


----------



## طارق البخاري (24 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

1- إلى الأخ Darkhack هذا رابط يحوي ملخص منهج ميكانيكا صخور :

http://www.wikifortio.com/818562/Course notes in Rock Mechanics.zip

2- إلى الأخ محمد فتح الرحمن ماذا تقصد ب"ميكانيكية الفوالق العادية" أرجو وضع المصطلح 
بالإنجليزي. وهل للموضوع علاقة باتزان المنحدرات "Slope Stability" ؟؟


----------



## وليدشعلان (25 فبراير 2008)

ميكانيكا الصخور


----------



## eng Qassim khlifat (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ان ميكانيكا الصخور تعتبر مهمه جدا وذلك معرفة قوة التربة ..............فمثلا في التعدين التحت السطحي اذا لم يعرف قوة وميكانيكية الصخور المحيطة سوف ينهار المنجم .......... مهمة للعمل التدعيم الجدار المحيط للخام وعدم الوقوع ..................... هذا بالاختصار ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, فهي مهمة جدا


----------



## عهد فايز علي (7 مايو 2012)

لو سمحت لو تجدد روابط التحميل


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 مايو 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليك أخي الكريم الملخص :

1- مقدمة Introduction
2- تحليل القوى والإجهادات Force and Stress Analysis
3- الخواص الهندسية للعينات الصخرية Engineering Properties of Intact Rocks
4- الخواص الهندسية لأسطح الشقوق و الفواصل Engineering Properties for discontinuity surfaces
5- أنظمة تصنيف الكتل الصخرية Rock Mass Classification Systems

وإن احتجت لغيرها فأنا في الخدمة


----------



## كمرجو (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا حمزة , سجلت خصيصاً كي أشكرك , وجزاك الله خيراً يا darkhack على الطرح الرائع .


----------



## Mr.Bazeen (17 يناير 2013)

بوركت وجزيت عنا خيرا يا أبو حمزة


----------



## kacimo.samy (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mugdad (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الغالي ولو شرحت جزء من انظمة الكتل الصخريه اكون شاكرا


----------

